# Undervolting



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Have read that on fx bulldozers you actually gain performance and efficiency when you undercoat this CPU. I was wondering how I would go about doing this and would I run into any errors. Right now it's at stock everything. 
Fx 6100
650tx
M5a99x evo asus
8 gb ripjaw
6570 asus


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know much about AMD CPUs as I am an Intel guy but if you want to underclock a cpu all you really need to do is lower the multiplier.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't tested with an FX yet but he AMD Athlon II and PhenomII procs would usually run fine at stock clocks with the cpu vcore undervolted by .025 or .05. No performance gain , but lower core temperatures.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Typo. Undervolt. But ok I couldn't find the core volt on uefi bios on my mobo? Any help on finding it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In the uefi I believe it is under 'CPU and NB offset'


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Also if I over clocked, I did some calculations and found out I would need a 1.368 voltage. Right now it's on auto and it hovers between 1.2 and 1.188. I want to raise the multiplier to 19 right now it's at 16.5. What else do I have to do? I already disabled all the power saving functions and turbo core.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

calculations for overclocking?

Overclocking is not exact, it is not a science it is pure experimentation. Someone with the exact same rig as you could get better or worse results than you because very cpu even the same make is different.

I have done many overclocking competitions and won some and always overclock every rig I build. You very rarely get the exact same rig getting the exact same overclock.

I remember twice times doing an overclock on one rig with hydrogen cooling, in the exact same room with the exact same ambient temp. 1st time we got 5.6GHz 2nd time we got 6.2GHz.

When you overclock you need to take in many considerations such as you need to set the pcie frequency to 100, you need to set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states, you can lower the northbridge and southbridge voltages to lower the heat caused by the overclock.

when you raise the multiplier you raise to the next available setting then you test and see if you can get into windows.

When you cant get into windows this is when you raise the vcore and you only ever increase it to the next available increment.

going too fast with voltage increases is not the correct way to overclock you actually cause damage to the cpu and can cause all sorts of issues, overclocking is a step by step basis it is not quick.

When you get to an oc you are happy with you need to test with prime 95 for 6+ hours making sure your temps dont go over 60 degrees c (this means yu need a good cooler and not the bog standard one).


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I dont think I'm ready to overclock as my system is pretty damn speedy as it is but just curious. I might try the undervolt if I'm bored. I have an h60 and idle at 25c and while browsing and gaming (dual monitor) I never see over 30. Prime gets her up to 40 but that's pretty respectable. IMO


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those temps are very good.

Overclocking really has no place anymore, its just about who gets the biggest benchmarks these days. I just do it for fun now.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

When my system starts to slow down il do some. How long think my system will last?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no predetermined times for component failure. Your hardware is good quality so it should last a considerable amount of time. Personally, I've never had a PC fail and I usually get 2-3 yrs. out of them before selling and building another.
"Slowing down" is rarely caused by hardware. Slow downs and performance drops are more commonly caused by trash buildup on the Hdd.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Good advice tyree


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have ran my system for 5 years overclocked at 4GHz but I am using a seasonic ppower supply which is the top of the bunch.

I always use seasonics own power supplies although they make corsair and xfx too.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I know this is unrelated but do you think the 7870 is worth it now or should I wait till the 670ti comes out. I want to pay under 400 and the lower to 300 the better. Is pc gaming worth it? I have ps3 and I'm really good (bf3 mw2) with the controller. Would bf3 support playing with the controller. I use the ds3 tool to play dirt 3 at like 45 fps with my current setup. Medium and high. Aa x2.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

PC gaming is superior to console gaming in my opinion.

Some games support xbox 360 controllers such as skyrim and COD I am not sure about BF3.

Getting a graphics card is dependant on the power supply you have for the card you mention you would need a good quality 650w psu although I am not sure about the 670 but I would expect it to be a 650w as the 680 requires 500w (you always add 30% onto the figure for component degredation and longevity and power quality) so a 680 would need 715w but since you cant get 715w you would go for 750w.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't go that extreme. That's too much money (only in high school). So my 650tx should be fine for a 7870?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your 650TX will be fine for a 7870.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok and when do you think the next price drop will be


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

darcinator said:


> Ok and when do you think the next price drop will be


On what?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

The 7870


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

probably whenever they bring out the next card. Although it's always worth scouting multiple sites some a lot cheaper than others.

I am in the UK and mainly by from overclockers where I was looking at the p67 asus rog board which is around £299 in most places however scan had it just under £90 less.

Never rely on one place to get your hardware.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I get newegg :grin: they are usually pretty damn cheap and reliable.


----------

